# The truck I just "stole" lol



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just got home from with a 1986 Ford F-250 4x4 XLT Lariat 6.9 Diesel.
VERY clean truck for its age with 146,000 actual miles, 2 tone red with a white center stripe NO rust on the cab interior is like new minor rust on the box in the wheel wells.

I gave $600.00 for it!

Pictures will be up tomarrow it's too dark out and the shop is full!

If anyone has a plow that will fit it PM I need to find a good used one by winter!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sounds like a good deal. what kind of accounts you gonna plow with it?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a backup truck honestly. My 1993 Chevy "RIP" died last year with 288,000 miles and I stumbled upon this to replace it as our backup/shop decoration!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nice find....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I took today in the rain...It's a bit faded and needs a wax job but it's a solid truck!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow very nice shape.

Keep mind when outside get cold. 6.9L are hardest to start than 7.3L so it need engine block heater to help start easy.


It look like it can use 8'6 plow no problem.

It have 4 speed standard transmission?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ya I could see that being hard to start I have had a few 7.3 Non Turbo trucks and they were cold blooded as heck.

It's an Automatic transmission, not too powerful as for kick down it's like stepping on a dead cat compared to the 7.3 Powerstroke with Banks 6 Gun that I drive normally lol
We have been pricing used salvage yard turbo assemblys for it already hoping to get a bit more power from it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You have C6?

If it have C6 you are will be happy because C6 are tough transmission it will last plus easy to rebuilt.

What gear ratio in rear axle.

i say it too nice to be plow truck but if you keep clean rust or spray with fluid film or por15 to prevent rust. Trust me many people want see this in 10 years at car show.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The over drive tranny those years were pretty tough too. I never had one die under me.
( Almost 30 yr's driving Ford Ambulances )
I had my C-6 rebuilt with towing to the shop and taxes for $800. It may only be a 3 speed but it's cheap to rebuild and almost bullet prof.
A plow buddy just picked up a 93 F-250 with the non-turbo diesel with a plow for $500. I just drove by in the dark last night. I gotta see this thing in the day light. He trips over these deals all the time! A guy just gave him _a runs good _S10 4x4 two weeks ago.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wow....very nice find


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's a C-6 3 speed transmission as for the gear ratio I wouldn't have a clue I am guessing low because it gets 10 mpg empty lol

I seem to find a few good buys a year some I resell others like this I am keeping


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

THATS A BEAUTIFUL TRUCK! Where do you find deals like that?



> others like this I am keeping


 If that EVER changes, Im down here in the Cities, and as of next summer Im looking for a 4x4 to hold a plow, let me be first in line if you ever change your mind, thats about second on my line of dream trucks (see my avatar!).


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Hell of a deal for $600. Good find exmark.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Most time it came 4.10

can you check axle code on sticker on door or cab you know what sticker I am talk those white sticker say what gvwr weight or model or vin.


I say best plus 10 mpg what rpm at 45 or 55 or 60 mph? 55 mph equal 2,500 rpm?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

farmerkev;591422 said:


> THATS A BEAUTIFUL TRUCK! Where do you find deals like that?
> 
> If that EVER changes, Im down here in the Cities, and as of next summer Im looking for a 4x4 to hold a plow, let me be first in line if you ever change your mind, thats about second on my line of dream trucks (see my avatar!).


The guy didn't know what he had...it was a farm truck that just sat in the shed! The milage is confirmed at 146,000 with all the 1 owner maintainance records since new.

To him is was just "an old beater" as he put it to me, the old man died a year ago and they didn't use it


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I need to get a few pieces of the black trim mouldings for the front passenger fender, drivers side cab post and the end of the front bumper for it to be perfect.
Is there any supplier to buy that from new or is it best to go looking in the scrap yards?

The scariest thing is the AC even works in it yet lol
It goes in to get lettered Monday until then they are just magnets I have lying around, we just turned up the fuel pump to get a bit more power and black smoke out of her tonite lol:yow!:


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

clean truck like it alot


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Real nice truck. Good luck with it. I miss the days of those simple mechanical diesels and stout transmissions like the C6. My uncle plowed with an 85 F350 diesel with an auto and NEVER had a problem with the engine or tranny. If he had washed it a little more often, he'd still be plowing with it. It just sits with the cab rotting away. I wish i had enough to buy and rebuild it. I ramble on...nice find. J.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Great find, at a great price!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

If only I could find a good used plow for it I would be set... nothing yet and I can't see spending new money for a plow on a $600 truck


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I know 1 plow that will fit your truck. They want $100

but problem you not near here.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ya I found a Uni mount in Pennsylvania on ebay with a buy it now under a grand but it's too far away


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

lmctruck.com for parts 

awesome place


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Are they like a truck parts company or plow stuff? Havent checked the site yet,,,


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

exmark1;599726 said:


> Are they like a truck parts company or plow stuff? Havent checked the site yet,,,


They sell parts for old cars and trucks. But keep mind when you buy any body like fender they are thin than OEM from Ford.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

LMCTruck.com Or Millsupply.com have restore parts for trucks.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well do to the lack of ability to find a suitable used plow I maybe forced into selling this truck, unless something turns up this week yet! I have not decided on a price however...

The sad thing is we just got it cleaned up and ready to work for the winter


----------



## Mustang1970 (May 24, 2008)

exmark1;591573 said:


> I need to get a few pieces of the black trim mouldings for the front passenger fender, drivers side cab post and the end of the front bumper for it to be perfect.
> Is there any supplier to buy that from new or is it best to go looking in the scrap yards?
> 
> The scariest thing is the AC even works in it yet lol
> It goes in to get lettered Monday until then they are just magnets I have lying around, we just turned up the fuel pump to get a bit more power and black smoke out of her tonite lol:yow!:


LMC Truck should have the parts your looking for and more.. I've got a 88 F-150 for a "yard" truck and was looking at LMC for some parts to get it back into shape


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I saw this one on craigslist in waverly that came off a 86 F250

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/894517796.html


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

ABES;622422 said:


> I saw this one on craigslist in waverly that came off a 86 F250
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/894517796.html


I wonder how I missed that...I have searched craigs list a few times! I already emailed him Thanks!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I will give you $700 for it today payup, ya know make up for the time you put into it


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

exmark1;622653 said:


> I wonder how I missed that...I have searched craigs list a few times! I already emailed him Thanks!


No problem:salute:

until it starts snowing I have nothing better to do than sit on craigslist all day anyway lol.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

While you think about my $700 offer  check this one out

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/902613823.html

It says its a fisher but it sure looks like a Leo to me  ... Ok it is a Leo


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;622697 said:


> While you think about my $700 offer  check this one out
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/902613823.html
> 
> It says its a fisher but it sure looks like a Leo to me  ... Ok it is a Leo


That is a Leo I saw that one too... but where do you get parts for one of them was my only fear, there are no dealers anywhere near here.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;622688 said:


> I will give you $700 for it today payup, ya know make up for the time you put into it


Hmm... sorry but no. I sold a similer truck with more miles and not quite as nice for $2900.00 in April of 2007. That truck was a 1984 model, but it also had an ATS Turbo on it as well


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Very cool, I would love to find something like that around here


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;623016 said:


> That is a Leo I saw that one too... but where do you get parts for one of them was my only fear, there are no dealers anywhere near here.


They are made right here in St.Paul off of Hwy 36 and English St. To be honest they never break, they are heavy but are kinda slow, awesome plows though.

I was kinda kidding about the $700, you really did steal that thing  dont get me wrong I will still take it off your hands for that LOL

BTW, I dont think anyone sells LEO other than LEO (Truck Utilities)


----------



## plowmstr2 (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the older style trucks. they seem like they have a lot of power to me. Very nice truck.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

*Now that*

is a really nice truck ussmileyflag


----------



## koko1485 (Dec 31, 2003)

IF YOU ONLY PAID 600 FOR THAT TRUCK- THE COPS WILL BE LOOKIN FOR YOU.......
"NICE TRUCK", if I find a a $600 it usually dont run.......
good find


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

koko1485;628643 said:


> IF YOU ONLY PAID 600 FOR THAT TRUCK- THE COPS WILL BE LOOKIN FOR YOU.......
> "NICE TRUCK", if I find a a $600 it usually dont run.......
> good find


The truck was a great deal...finding a plow is driving me insane! I am close to selling this truck just to get one with a plow on it!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

too bad your so far away. i bought a 1986 ford f-250 with a 351 that ran and drove but was a rusted piece of junk, but .... it had a cable operated western pro plow that looked almost new. the guy put the plow on in around 1990 and only plowed his driveway. all the paint and stickers was still on it. i gave $750 for the whole truck. i pulled the plow and am waiting to find a truck just like you did to put it on. 86 f-250 f-350 diesel and c-6 automatic transmission, that just what i'm looking for. good luck. pete


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

cornbinder;630694 said:


> too bad your so far away. i bought a 1986 ford f-250 with a 351 that ran and drove but was a rusted piece of junk, but .... it had a cable operated western pro plow that looked almost new. the guy put the plow on in around 1990 and only plowed his driveway. all the paint and stickers was still on it. i gave $750 for the whole truck. i pulled the plow and am waiting to find a truck just like you did to put it on. 86 f-250 f-350 diesel and c-6 automatic transmission, that just what i'm looking for. good luck. pete


The truck is now for sale on ebay! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...285366214&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT&viewitem=

I gave up finding a plow...unless you want to sell yours?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Finally found a plow! It came with another truck... lol 1986 F-250 351 V8 with a C6 Auto A bit rusty but I only wanted the plow, ended up costing $1500.00

Now to end the Ebay auction on my truck!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats Exmark, and you even got a hiniker to match the rest of your fleet.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

ABES;632612 said:


> Congrats Exmark, and you even got a hiniker to match the rest of your fleet.


I know that was extremely dumb luck lol but I couldn't be happier, I just got in from pulling the mounts and wiring out of the red one...tomarrow I hope to have the diesel ready to go!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Finished project!*

Finally got the plow on and finished! Now just to get vinyl lettering on the truck and it's ready to go! :redbounce


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

Would ya sell me the cab visor off of the maroon one?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

InPlowBoy;666864 said:


> Would ya sell me the cab visor off of the maroon one?


Sold that truck the same day I bought it so I can't...


----------

